# Tier 2 priority visa, New York processing hub



## astedman (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi,

I received an e-mail from the British Consulate in New York City on Wednesday, March 20th (2013) indicating that they had received my application for a Tier 2 (General) visa. I also paid the $150 Priority service fee through WorldBridge, so they indicated that my application would be assessed ahead of other non-priority applications.

A friend who had applied for a Tier 2 visa in December 2012 told me that he received his visa within 48 hours or so of sending it off to the Consulate in NYC. The 48-hour time frame for priority (non-settlement) applications has also been referenced in several places online. However, it has been two weeks (about 10 business days), and I have yet to receive the 2nd email from them ("your application is being reviewed by an entry clearance officer"). So, it seems as if my application still hasn't been looked at after two full weeks, despite me paying an extra $150 for PRIORITY service. 

The fact that the UKBA website says that *95% *of NON-PRIORITY Tier 2 applications are processed in 10 business days and that my application is PRIORITY and has not even been looked at yet, is very concerning. I'm putting my career, relationship, and really my life on hold waiting for their decision without any way of determining where my application is in the pile and what is going on at the consulate. I tried sending both an enquiry and a complaint to WorldBridge, but of course I am only receiving useless, automated messages in response.

Does anyone know: (i) if there are any current delays in visa processing at the consulate in NYC that I am unaware of?, (ii) any other possible explanation as to why a PRIORITY application still hasn't been reviewed within the timeframe usually given for non-priority ones? Any suggestions or advice would be much appreciated, because this has been an absolute nightmare. Thank you!


----------

